# terminal-server einschränken



## brahtwurst (23. April 2004)

Einen hab Ich noch:

Wir setzen in unserem Netz einen Terminal-Server ein, momentan noch unter NT.
BIn jetzt mit dem Terminal-Server unter 2003 Server am testen und möchte wie es auch bisher möglich war, die Benutzer-Sitzungen stark in Ihren Möglichkeiten (Zugriff auf System usw.) einschränken.
Habe dazu zwei Möglichkeiten gefunden:
1. Für den Terminal-Server extra User anlegen und diese in einer OU beschränken.
-->  FInde Ich nicht gut, doppelter Aufwand und man verliert schenller den Überblick

2. Nur das Terminal-Server-Objekt einschränken mit Loopbackverarbeitung

Hab mich denn für Möglichkeit 2 entschieden, mein Problem ist jedoch, das ich jetzt keine Möglichkeit mehr habe den Server zu administrieren, da die Einschränkungen für Alle gelten, selbst für den lokalen Admin.

Hat da Jemand einen Rat?


----------



## Jantz (24. April 2004)

Hi,

kann mir garnicht vorstellen das du dem Lokalen Admin die rechte dabei auch wegnimmst.

Das ist jedenfalls keine gute Lösung. 

Also entweder du nutzt OU's und GPO's oder du legst dir lizenzen für Citrix zu. Dort ist es möglich jede Anwendung individuell freuzugeben.

MfG


----------

